# Dual Gate Shifter question



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking to the experts here. I've got a 68 Tempest that had a 2 speed auto trans which I've replaced with a Turbo 350. Anyone know if the dual gate shifter will work as a replacement for my current shifter? Mine works as is, but I really like the looks of the dual gate. I also have a console and also was wondering if the console is the same part in the Tempest, LeMans, & GTO's? Any help is appreciated! I'm also thinking of eventually upgrading to a 700R4 and would also like to use the dual gate....if I can. Any thoughts?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

digitalmanchris said:


> I'm looking to the experts here. I've got a 68 Tempest that had a 2 speed auto trans which I've replaced with a Turbo 350. Anyone know if the dual gate shifter will work as a replacement for my current shifter? Mine works as is, but I really like the looks of the dual gate. I also have a console and also was wondering if the console is the same part in the Tempest, LeMans, & GTO's? Any help is appreciated! I'm also thinking of eventually upgrading to a 700R4 and would also like to use the dual gate....if I can. Any thoughts?


Yes, the dual gate his/hers shifter will work with TH350 and will fit in same console. The console for the Tempest is same as the GTO. I don't know whether the shifter will work the 700R4 or not.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I went through hell putting a dual gate in my 70, I wish I hadnt because I never use it. Its just a conversation piece / cool factor really for me now.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

SHIFTWORKS sells conversion kits 1964-81 GM factory automatic console shifters, column shifters, gauges and indash tachs sells a conversion kit so you can use it with the 700r4 too.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dual Gate*

I have a Dual Gate and a 200r4. You can't pull it back to 1st gear because of the overdrive. You pull it all the way back you are in second. The trans will still start off in first and you only have control over 2nd and 3rd and overdrive.


----------

